# 64479-64484 ??



## KELLI (May 13, 2011)

I am wondering if someone could clarify these codes for me. I know it includes fluoroscopic guidance and CT but would it also include X Rays??


Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (May 15, 2011)

72040

72070

72100

72020
___________________________________________________________________

Above are one or two view spine xray codes, but 64479-64483 have a descriptor that states "fluroscopy or CT"

The fact that they went to the trouble of breaking out "fluoroscopy and CT" and separate category III codes for ultrasound, to me, sounds like these are the types of imaging that they are recognizing with the current codes.


----------

